# ESCALANTE is IN!!



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

So what if my Shoulder won't be ready for another 2.5 months; I'll be there!


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*Escalante Shootout*

Packing up the guns and whiskey...


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm crying like a baby...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

Who is this source? Lets see some pics of it with some juice, I'm guessing its at Leif flows right now, not at high water joes flows. Pretty sure there is a run about an hour away from there that has ample flow as well


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

I always thought Jim Snyder's ELF stood for "extremely low flow". Now I learn that it stands for "extremely Leif flow". 

ELF boaters unite!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

I know of couple places with lots of water


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Anyone considering a lengthy drive should take today's date into consideration


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

what are the chances of confirmation on this? It is a long drive and would like to know for sure what is up.


----------



## hullflyer (Aug 22, 2004)

Embudo at 3.3 ft today too! Did anyone notice today's date?


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

similiar temps last year set it off--1st or 2nd week of april. Will call local yokel for confirmation---but it is the 1st!!! will I lie or not?


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Dah!! Bastards got me. About to board a flight and was gonna have to be so jealous.


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm w/ a crew for gunni gorge tomorrow. I'll head down to the confluence and get an Idea of what is being pumped in


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

There is only a 400 cfs difference between delta and junction. ELF esca maybe. Not much else. gotta be at least 800 - 100 difference.


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

Thx fagstaff 365, shit snow in AZ since last winter( rain rules), will it snow there again??? No really, THANKS


----------



## Cinnamonster (Jan 3, 2007)

ran vallecito this morning. Don't believe the gauge, it's all messed up, Valle's flowin at a solid 2.3 and totally clean of wood. Also gonna head up to lime and south mineral this after and try to get a double header


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

WTF az have to do with anything??

Can't tell if your messing with me or not badswimmer, but I'll take that you are, so screw off. I've spent 7 yrs running Escalante and lived in grand junction most of that time, so I know what to look for and flows. I'm in Denver now, so don't know what to tell you bout AZ.


----------



## Awoody (Nov 15, 2006)

All Aprils fooling aside, Casper Mike is correct, there is a place with lots of water and huge slot canyons, a place where beer flows like wine and where beautiful women instinctively flock like the Salmon of Capistrano. I'm talking about a little place called Cassper. Fremont canyon is once again with water. 












Yesterday was rad in there, 68 degrees in town, 1800 cfs in the canyon and some of the best sight seeing from the seat of a kayak that you can ask for. The upper stretch that's in right now is mostly IV with a solid walled in V that you can't portage, but it's all very good to go. Any front rangers whose weekend plans involved asking if Escalante was in and then crying about it not running should head north.


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

^^^ look sick Austin. Like Dave I've got some down time before I'll be boating, but otherwise I might visit Ca$$per.

Sorry to those who this thread made cry. [cough]**JOE**[cough\]


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Weak b*tchs, minus Mr vallecito, should be in the black if you are crying... wah wah wah


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

lol, texas should be sick this time of year! Go Joe GO!

Ya...Black would be a good warmup after hucking fossil all winter, right to the bottom of a seive sounds about perfect.....Mike you coming down here this summer?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Gotta stay positive josh...go run that shit. Got lots of plans for local MT quality. Shit not in the guide book.......


----------



## kennyv (Jan 4, 2009)

so uh, seriously, is Esca in or not, _seriously? 
_If so, anyone in for Monday?


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

ski_kayak365 said:


> WTF az have to do with anything??
> 
> Can't tell if your messing with me or not badswimmer, but I'll take that you are, so screw off. I've spent 7 yrs running Escalante and lived in grand junction most of that time, so I know what to look for and flows. I'm in Denver now, so don't know what to tell you bout AZ.


Sorry to anger you, I be nice now, CITY LIFE RULES.
thx for data, THANKS


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

Actually, Thanks CINNAMONSTER, not SkiYak365- excuse me, I am not well socialized. "Hucking Fossil" huh, "WTF does AZ have to do wit dat?" You are too SENSITIVE. Denver will LOVE YOU. I am just jonesin, I be OK soon,


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Bad swimmer, lots of shit is running there's no excuse for this jonzing shit, I hope josh boofs your front range ass


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

Mike, good to see some tude dude. Is it flowing up north? Are you jonesin? My fault really, your sheep r sick of the dp cowboy shit. I live in the mtns ***, near the divide, fuck you and your front range shit, born and raised in the woods, you are a citiot if you think i am a F-Ranger. Isn't it flat in Casper? Flatlander, can you teach me to talk shit and swim at the same time, I suck.


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

WHAT ARE WE DOING?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

go run gore if you live up in the mountains, its better that escalante anyways.


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

Reality is perception, Gore rhymes with bore, Gore is no bore, it'll be there more....I don't know why I am such a Whore! 
Escalante is special, no trains, rafts, manmade obstacles(fences dont count)
Maybe once I run Gore 100+ times I will appreciate the man made devastation as much as natures reclamation of Bailey. All things in moderation, except booze n da AM.
Scenery is always good in spring in Boulder, smokin good, beats the shit outta girls in ski pants....


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks Alex.. .


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Bad swimmer, so you know I live in the mtns to. Something called driving you should quit gaping and run the shit, or shut that shithole you call a c*c*sucker...little inappropriate but it will suffice...


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

This is better than MMA


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

these two are duking it out for the top illiterate ******* in the west!


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Wait, Escalante is in? I got so excited when I read the title that I didn't waste any time reading the actual posts (especially caspermike's). And here I was wasting my time driving up to freemont canyon this weekend. Who's in for a couple gorge laps next weekend?


----------



## ~Bank (Jul 31, 2010)

*Which Canyon?*

Leif, are you thinking Black?, Pandora?, Crystal?, Piedra?, Gore? or Cross? Escalante will probably still be super mank low, unless a heat wave blooms some flowers. Don't get me wrong, I would run the right pothole line at the falls with little to no water, your pics make it look almost worth it.


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

"Super mank" is pretty relative. I bet it goes. That pothole line was at pretty low flows.

However, your mention of the Black has suddenly got me thinking... 
... If you know what I mean ...

Any word on whether that road has opened yet? What's the snow situation down in the canyon?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

putin road still closed due to rockfall, wondering if they would let us drive to the steep part and hike in, it would be good training at least. 1500 is prime flows.
you can check road status here: Black Canyon of the Gunnison National Park - News & Conditions (U.S. National Park Service)


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

haha, you two crack me up. Thanks Mike. Badswimmer....Sorry, shouldn't have gotten offensive, I shoulda stayed outa it. Let's go paddle Esca when it goes.

It may be going right now, but only due to rain. It was pounding in Delta/Montrose this morning.

Leif..
No ice or snow anywhere near Chukar, no snow line on Saturday, but that's likely changed. Blue mesa was frozen over today and snow falling in the Cimarron area.


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

Josh-
Were you down in AZ in Mid feb? I think I met you @ fossil-I hiked in solo with a SCUD, mid AM, you guys had a timeline to keep....
Mike-
I missed you so much! Nobody gets as mad as you! Fire it up! Sorry though, no road head from me- my head is way too far up my own ass to spare any air.......Smells like roses.
Soon taxes will be done- lots of internet boating/shittalk till then....
Maybe I can come across a SBC run later this week......
Or?


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

Most likely. I was down at fossil almost every weekend I had off work. I can't say I remember which weekend, but we likely met.

I was working in Grand Canyon all winter, and that's about all that ran. Verde a couple times, but not the winter they had last year.


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

No, not by any means as sick as last year, oh well, still a nice break from the sub zero's here.


----------



## jasons (Sep 29, 2006)

*Escalante...Maybe ELF*

I took this picture at 7:30 tonight. No where near covering the fin. Weather is looking like 70 and sunny in Grand Junction tomorrow, then 55-65 with chance of rain the rest of the week. 

Maybe it will run on the low side by Wednesday, but we need sun not rain to crack it wide open. I'm skeptical at best this will be worth driving for this weekend.

Jason


----------



## Force (Apr 27, 2004)

Just for the record. Esci ain't running until the fin is completely buried and then it is still only marginally worth it unless you are part of Joe Keck's I moved to Texass mank crew.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Or the I'm so Stellar lief flow which doesn't count as kayaking, just don't tell him that...


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

So thats what the "fin" looks like! Maybe it'd be fun that low....:?


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

*Totally IN*

Yeah, that's an ok flow. The falls is pretty hard at that level, if I remember correctly (hard as in 0 out of 6 successes when Natalie and I were there). Maybe not worth a long drive, but better than not paddling.


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

Leif,
0 for 6? Ouch! Do you paddle w/ a fullface and body armor? I do! Separation anxiety w/ shoulder for years now. Ironically, I took up boating to heal my separated shoulder...
Any western slopers need a carpenter? Will work for $$$$. High quality, tooled out, insured. May need random timeouts for boating as runoff persists. 
Choked up waters=earn $$, runoff=broke, hungry, happy.


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

I sometimes wear shoulder pads, but apparently that day I just had elbow pads. 

"Failures" were when we got rejected and fell down the left side, backwards and sideways and whatnot. I don't think we actually flipped during the failures. It wasn't actually that bad, since there is almost a little pool to land in. Here's a photo of me looking embarrassed in that little pool:
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/R9WrBSTsz1NWX8evVzuuHA?feat=directlink
There are a couple other shots in that album of escalante.


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice shot. Looks like a better result than others have had over there at different levels. My friend in cedaredge said that several(1?) rec swimmers, tubers(?) have been drowned on the right side. I guess that could do some sort of perverse justification for the graffiti in the "Devils Potholes".


----------

